# Military Training in downtown Miami!



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like the government is doing even more prepping as well!! Even shooting blanks this time! Anyone who would actually believe this is "Just Training" Is definitely a sheep.

Im not sure what to think but I know its not some chump training exercise!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice Find. +10

Im suprised this would happen in Jeb Bushes state. What am I missing.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Nice Find. +10
> 
> Im suprised this would happen in Jeb Bushes state. What am I missing.


Yeah definitely not right in my eyes


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

That's a few years ago now if I remember right. Not cool, but they did it. Fun for them I'm sure. Not so fun if someone starts firing back.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Seems theres 2 incidents. This one... Current ...ZThe comments are 2 days old.
WSVN-TV - Military conducts training exercises in Miami

Then theres this from 2012


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The ones you need to keep an eye on is DHS.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

man youd think they should notify the public better so they wouldnt be getting 911 calls. and surely public safety is first.
they could start by not scaring the shit out of people


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Its a training evolution alright, just getting us used to the government troops so when there is martial law we will already be well acustom to check points and troops taking control.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Largest most Southern port on the East Coast. Makes sense why there repeatedly targeting it for these drills.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> That's a few years ago now if I remember right. Not cool, but they did it. Fun for them I'm sure. Not so fun if someone starts firing back.


Yeah it did happen awhile ago and earlier in 2012 as well but this just happened 3 days ago! That is a nightly news thing and that + a bunch of other vids were just uploaded on the 26th


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

For all we know it was DHS. . . I highly doubt in a situation like this they are going to telegraph who the are its easier to just say "The Military" Is doing training. . . I for one will NEVER get used to seeing check points and the works!!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Just a sign of things to come. We're from the government and we are here to help! Papers please. Let me scan your arm please.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> The ones you need to keep an eye on is DHS.


What part of DHS? You do know that DHS is made up of 76 agencies including the Coast Guard?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

meangreen said:


> what part of dhs? You do know that dhs is made up of 76 agencies including the coast guard?


that's the scary part!!!!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> What part of DHS? You do know that DHS is made up of 76 agencies including the Coast Guard?


If it's part of the government, it needs to be watched. The government has no bounds anymore. Hell, even the Dept. of Education is being armed!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I really wonder who is doing the "training"? Because each dept of the DHS is realatively small and ill equipt to do anything especially large training excercises. It would have to be a separate entity or the military. None of these large scale ammo purchases are going to DHS agencies so where it is going is the big question.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

There were 3 helicopters that got videoed so thats not a large group. The rest was LEO and possibly some advisers helping them train. For what though. What training requires firing blank machine guns over an active population. I mean thats very antagonistic. Most people wont know the difference between blanks firing and real bullets firing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Most people wont know the difference between blanks firing and real bullets firing.


I don't think I would be stickin around to find out, ya know?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

it's a psi-op. Florida has been a little bit independent lately, time to let them know the man has choppers and flight clearance.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

You mean Independent because they can flash there lights to oncoming drivers notifying them of speed traps....Its all coming together now. Thanks Leon. Sometimes a laugh is good for the soul.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Hell they were probably trying to get people to fire back so they can actually start something! Like when the LEOs infiltrate the peaceful protests and try and start throwing rocks and getting the people all worked up so they start rioting


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> There were 3 helicopters that got videoed so thats not a large group. The rest was LEO and possibly some advisers helping them train. For what though. What training requires firing blank machine guns over an active population. I mean thats very antagonistic. Most people wont know the difference between blanks firing and real bullets firing.


Well according to news agencies they say it was over a dozen helos but the video gives no clue as to who they belong to. If you look it up there was something just like this about 6 months ago in Los Angeles.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Well it looks like more military "training" Has happened in Houston earlier tonight (Monday)

Did you see or hear helicopters? Army training exercise takes over on Houston's south side | abc13.com


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. These exercises are keeping me up at night. And I live over 1000 miles away. Definently has a DHS sound to it...multiple agencies etc. Fire Dept unaware..


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Thank you for sharing. These exercises are keeping me up at night. And I live over 1000 miles away. Definently has a DHS sound to it...multiple agencies etc. Fire Dept unaware..


Its my pleasure!! Anything to help out or slightly at least keep some people aware!! And yeah I agree soemthing isnt right without the Fire Dept. not even knowing or anything, Plus taking over an abandoned high school it seems to me a high school would be the perfect place to hold a large group of people until transport could be arranged. Keeping me up as well!!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Or a quick response garrison.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This also took place here in Jacksonville during the Bush administration, using Marines. But I think that was real training due to shortcomings revealed during the assault on Bagdad.
What is going on now reinforces my belief that Obama plans to be the last president ever elected. Remember, he promised to "fundamentally transform America."
Heavy handed gun control fits right in.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

It wont matter. Whoever is elected next will just be the next puppet.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah scary as it may be I do believe there probably wont be another election if O has his way. . . But if there is said president will definitely be just another puppet


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

The incident in Houston definitely wasn't Regular Army. Sneaky Squirrel types, or possibly an over militarized Police Force. Pretty bad when you honestly can't tell the difference.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Well Obama announced that he is going to downsize the military including the Marine Corps by 20,000. WHAT IF and this is just a conspiracy theory, but the military exercises are not just DHS, US Military, local LE's but UN troops?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The rack of extra guns laid out in front of the school was odd as well.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I am pretty sure UN troops wont have any problems what so ever shooting Americans on American soil! And if a big gun grab or economic collapse or whatever the case may be I think it would only make sense to have the UN here . . . Unfortunately I have a feeling we may all find out sooner than later. . .


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Irish said:


> Well I am pretty sure UN troops wont have any problems what so ever shooting Americans on American soil! And if a big gun grab or economic collapse or whatever the case may be I think it would only make sense to have the UN here . . . Unfortunately I have a feeling we may all find out sooner than later. . .


I think that the present government would use the UN troops to carry out their dirty work.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I think that the present government would use the UN troops to carry out their dirty work.


I agree which makes it a LOT easier for me when the decision is forced!!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It makes sense to me because I couldn't imagine carrying out an illegal order and I can't imagine the majority of US soldiers doing the same but I can see a massive military downsizing, bankrupting the US economy through massive spending, followed by economic collapse, and then the president authorizing UN intervention under the cover of peace keeping and aid.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

All signs point to impending state of martial law...White House silent on matter - Virginia Beach Conservative | Examiner.com


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I really don't know how to react to these "drills." All I know is I'm doing my best to "be prepared."


----------



## Bearack (Jan 20, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I think that the present government would use the UN troops to carry out their dirty work.


I think they could only use UN troops as a huge portion of the military would support the people. There would be a random few who would support such actions by a rogue administration but not near enough to take hold. They'd surely need outside support to accomplish this.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

And those nice blue helmets ? ::rambo::


----------

